# Very Sick Fledging Pigeon



## louisianapigeon (Dec 2, 2016)

I am a high school teacher and a pair of pigeons recently raised a baby on the pillar outside of my classroom. I'm a bird lover by nature and obviously became attached to the little family as baby bird grew. I noticed right before Thanksgiving break while baby bird was still in the nest that his eyes looked swollen. However, my students did not agree and I thought I might be overly concerned. He was several feet above me and hard to get a good look at. 

Two days ago, baby bird fledged. I was excited until he was unable to get off the ground and when I investigated, he definitely appeared to have pox. The pox is bad enough that he has trouble seeing. He has stayed grounded since then. His parents are staying with him and feeding him but his condition is worsening. This morning he was huddled by a doorway which is a bad spot for a bird at a high school. I moved him and when I did, he regurgitated. His bottom is very soiled from loose stool and his beak has some dried blood. He is resting now in a spot where the kids will not disturb him, but I am really worried and sad. I prefer to leave nature alone, but I have already interfered with this bird and am afraid his chances of survival are getting slimmer. 

I have chickens and I have been trained to raise abandoned/rescued by other people baby blue jays, crows, and black birds. However, I have never rehabilitated a bird this apparently sick. Should I leave him? Should I try to seek assistance from a rescue? Should I take him in myself? Any advice is greatly appreciated. I've read a great deal in the last two days about pigeon pox and the other infections etc. he may have. I'm honestly not sure what course of action to take.

The bird is in Independence, Louisiana. I live in a nearby city. Closest large cities are Baton Rouge and New Orleans. I am also pregnant and not supposed to be handling wild birds generally.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for caring about him. Poor little guy. His parents must be upset. Someone expert should be answering soon.
If you google pigeon rescue, there are some near you but you need to make sure they treat and do not just euthanize pigeons. There may be others.
https://www.facebook.com/KasiasArk/
http://bird.rescueshelter.com/Louisiana
http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/rehab
http://www.lsu.edu/vetmed/veterinary_hospital/services/wildlife_hospital/index.php
If he is getting worse, you have the options you suggested. He needs warmth and care and protection from predators. Since you have experience, you may want to take him in and care for him. I don't know if any problems with pigeons and pregnancy, although others may know about this. Please if you take him to a rehab center make sure they will help him. He may be old enough to eat force fed defrosted peas which isn't hard to do. The pox should resolve over time.. If you adopt him to care for him please post a photo so people can make suggestions. Thank you again for your kindness.


----------



## louisianapigeon (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks Cwebster! I've sent an email to the nearest avian rescue and hope to get a response. I will expand my inquiries to a larger area. From my observation of him and his size, I think he would be fairly easy to feed defrosted peas.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I would rather take him in if I were you. Pox is highly contagious to other birds and often fatal, so a rescue centre might not even bother to reply. Plse post a photo once you have him.


----------



## louisianapigeon (Dec 2, 2016)

Marina - Are my chickens safe if a isolate little guy in the house? I read that pigeon pox is not communicable to other bird species anyway. True?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello there!
Pigeon pox is actually communicable. You can isolate the little baby from the rest of the birds to prevent further transmission of disease. Can you tell me the size of the pox? Is it like warts or just a small one? Also check for secondary infection like canker or any other bacterial infection because first we have to cure the bacterial or protozoan infection and then move on to the pox virus. it would be really helpful if you can post a picture of him and by the way don't worry no pigeon disease can spread to humans


----------



## louisianapigeon (Dec 2, 2016)

Rosequartz - they are wart size. They obstruct his vision. One eye is totally obscured and the other has very limited vision. His feet are completely free of pox - isolated to his head. I will try to get a decent picture as soon as I can.

Regarding a secondary infection and treatment, should I try a farm supply store or seek a vet? My concern is that I live in Louisiana and many vets either will not treat wild animals or if they will, have a habit of recommending euthanasia.

My OB said I should be concerned about histoplasmosis, primarily. What do you think? No?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

To be honest I am just 14 years old  but I will try my very best to help you. Mam can you tell me is the baby having any secondary infections like canker or any protozoan or bacterial infections?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Pox is actually virus mam not fungus


----------



## louisianapigeon (Dec 2, 2016)

Rosequartz - observable symptoms of secondary infection (I've barely handled the little guy): dried blood around beak but he can receive food from his parent birds, severe loose stool and very wet bottom from it, regurgitated a LOT when i picked him up. 

I have not looked down his throat. I also believe he has bird mites as they are all over his nesting area. 


Other than all those things, he is strong, large, able to fly, walk and eat. He is slowly declining and starting to sit with ruffled feathers in an agitated state.


----------



## louisianapigeon (Dec 2, 2016)

I understand that pox is a virus but I'm being told by my doctor that the particular fungus referenced is very common in wild pigeons. I guess that wasn't clear in my post - sorry. Is that true to your knowledge?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Mam to help the little baby to feel better, can you place the baby in a heating lamp with regulated temperature or expose him to a heat lamp and make sure that the lamp is not to near otherwise it can burn the baby. Is he eating seeds? Or is he still consuming baby mix? Because seeds give extra energy compared to baby mix. Make sure heat is in the baby's body otherwise the situation can become serious. There is no medication for pox but I can give you some help to prevent it from spreading and make it fall off. Do not irritate the pox nodules or warts or blood can start coming. And please check down the baby's throats for canker.
Here are the instructions:
Potash (Potasshium)
Chun
Water
Cotton pick or match stick
First separate the pigeon from others.

Now take 1 teaspoon chun and take a little potash and mix it.

Add a very little water to make a paste of potash and chun carefully. After making paste use the paste on pox of the pigeon by using cotton pick or match stick. Do this 1-2 days once a day . After applying the paste on the pox keep the pigeon under sun or hot weather for 5-10 minutes.

Hopefully this will cure the pox of the pigeon. If you see the result stop applying paste. Usually it will take only 2 days to recover from pox. The paste will kill the bacteria thus the pox pawn will melt gradually. 
If it is in a wart state I guess you can apply Salicylic acid. But please let a more experienced person give his/her suggestion because the pigeon is a baby and we have to think a lot before starting any medication.


----------



## louisianapigeon (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you. Can I get a temperature suggestion? I have an old brooder that I can use for him. It has a heat lamp and thermometer. I just want to make sure his temp is correct. My lamp can be adjusted.

I do not believe he is eating seeds independently yet.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Man histoplasmosis is nothing but the fungus the comes from bird droppings when not properly cleaned. The bird poop gets dryed off and gets mixed with air causing disease dangerous to man. They can cause mycoplasma. But don't worry if you clean it no harm will come to you and your wonderful baby


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I am not sure of the temperature because I till not yet used a heating pad. U can you use hot water bag as well.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Mam can I know the food you are providing to the baby?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I checked on the net so the temperature is 85-90 degree Fahrenheit.


----------



## louisianapigeon (Dec 2, 2016)

I do not have the baby right now and so I have not provided food. It's about noon where I am and I will leave in about 3 hours and can take him with me. The suggestion was defrosted peas. I've had success with other birds and a cat food mash. Do you have specific suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## louisianapigeon (Dec 2, 2016)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Why didn't you say so it is so happy to hear that hear he is eating peas continue with the peas it is very good and give him vitamin water. You can get bird vitamin drops from pet stores. And try making him eat seeds


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Vitamin water is really good and would boost their immune. It would be really helpful if u can give me a picture of the baby to make further suggestions


----------



## louisianapigeon (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's the little guy - photo taken at lunch. He's still on his own as of now.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh god. Poor thing. He has got a huge wart on his eye! And some few on his head. Just don't irritate or bother the wart or it cause diphtheria in pigeons which can cause immediate death. Let it be as it is just make sure it doesn't multiply and get him those vitamins it's really good for him and DO NOT give him any liquid food it is really dangerous!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor baby. All the pox seems to be towards the back of his head (don't know about the other side) which is good and will make it much easier to feed him. You can check for any growths in his mouth, sometimes they have canker as well because the immunity is so low at this point. Sometimes they develop the wet form of pox inside the mouth, but if there's no pox around the beak hopefully he won't have that. 

To boost him you can add 5 ml of apple cider vinegar and probiotics for pigeons in his drinking water. Gently dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to get him to drink. And then try to aim for 30 peas 3 times daily.

I've never heard of a product that can cure pox in 2 days. I was recommended black shoe polish the other day, but haven't tried that yet.

No sure about the heat. He's fully feathered so maybe 28 degrees Celsius will be ok.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for trying to help this baby. You can handle him safely, if you just adhere to good hygiene and hand washing after you have handled him. Keep him isolated from your other birds. It will take about 6 weeks usually for the virus to work itself through. There is no way to cure the pox virus, as it has to run its course. Leave the lesions alone, especially where they are near his eyes. You will have to hand feed him till he is better and can see and eat by himself. He needs to be kept warm. A heating pad is good to keep him warm. Set it on LOW and put a layer of towel on it, then the bird. This will keep him warm. Get some frozen peas. You can defrost some in warm running water. This is how you would feed them.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed. You may be able to get him to drink by holding his beak and gently dipping it into a small crock of tepid water, but not over his nostrils. Until you can get him to drink, the moisture in the peas will help.

EDIT: Just saw Marina's post. I agree that you can start with 30 peas three times a day, and slowly work it up to a bit more. Maybe 40 each time. Just keeping him on a heating pad would keep him warm enough, but make it where he can also step off if he wants to, in case he gets too warm.

As far as the secondary infections that others are talking about, sometimes they may come down with canker when other things are bringing down their immune system. Canker is a common one. Take a look way down his throat with a flashlight. If you see anything cheesy down there, then it is probably canker, which he would then need to be treated for. If not, then good. 
Like I have already said, pox is a virus that will have to run its course. Nothing is going to cure it any faster. There are some things that are said to help to dry up the lesions faster, but you don't want to use anything so near the eyes. They will in due time, dry up and fall off. Don't try to take them off. You will hurt him and can cause a bleed. Let's just make this simple and take one thing at a time. No need to make it complicated, and won't help him anyway. Again, thank you for helping him. You are very kind to do that.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Poor birdie. Thank you for helping him. He should get better with supportive care.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I didn't actually mean cure the baby. If there were any small fresh pox lesions the instructions which I gave can make them fall in 2 days


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't want to mess with lesions near the eyes. Not worth it. They will eventually dry up.


----------

